# Am I doing the right thing?



## Mattyc (Nov 16, 2003)

Every morning I go on my usual commute, About 3 days out of the week there is an officer that sits at about the same area checking speed. Every day he or she is there I get highbeamed from oncomming traffic which is obviously the universal code telling me there is an officer up ahead. I have always been under the impression that this was illegal, I may be wrong. Either way I have always been against it due to the fact that: 1) If you get flashed you slow down, you slow down you don't get a ticket, you don't get a ticket you don't learn your lesson and you keep speeding in the future. 2) I have personally lost freinds from speeding and am against it in every way. So after I started getting into law enforcement I felt more and more strongly against it. Since about 3 months ago whenever I get flashed I get the make, model, color and last 3 of the tag of however many I can remember and once in a while I'll swing around to where the officer is sitting and I'll tell him the vehicle(s) and last 3 of the tag and with a smile and a thank you he takes off with lights on, usually he will get at least one of them. Which leads me to my question: Am I doing the right thing? Thanks and be safe out there.
Matt


----------



## lpwpd722 (Jun 13, 2006)

I definately agree with NOT warning other drivers. You never know who you are warning. A rapist, a drunk driver etc. It's not a good practice. I have warned my children not to do this and the reason why. Even as teenagers, they agree with me. So Matt, good job.


----------



## Tuna (Jun 1, 2006)

Good job, your on the right path.


----------



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

Honestly, occassionally I flash the highbeams when there's NO cop. It slows traffic a bit and I'm mean and like to mess with people's heads. Plus who's to say next time someone flashes 'em they'll think, "Last time there was no a cop, probably not this time either" and speed right into the radar.

yes, it's silly and no, I probably shouldn't do it, but on those rare occassions I just gotta.

You, Matty, are a stand up guy.


----------



## robodope (Aug 31, 2003)

I don't get myself to worked up about this..If they are flashing people lights and it's slowing people down then my purpose is served.


----------



## robodope (Aug 31, 2003)

Wolfman said:


> If your only purpose is to sit in your car and make sure people slow down without having to actually go stop them and write a ticket than I guess *your* purpose is served.
> 
> For those cops who want to do a little bit more, like intercept drug shipments, catch wanted criminals and have the element of surprise on their side and not the other way around, then it's something to get worked up about.
> 
> Huge officer safety issue.


Jeusus Wolfman you really have me pegged.Add a head pillow, cup of coffee, and newpaper, and I swear you might know me..


----------



## Guest (Jul 22, 2008)

Wolfman said:


> If your only purpose is to sit in your car and make sure people slow down without having to actually go stop them and write a ticket than I guess *your* purpose is served.
> 
> For those cops who want to do a little bit more, like intercept drug shipments, catch wanted criminals and have the element of surprise on their side and not the other way around, then it's something to get worked up about.
> 
> Huge officer safety issue.


That's all well and good, I just like to hear their excuses as to why their headlights are malfunctioning.


----------

